# New Fertilizer to Check out!! ProPeat



## O_Poole

I can't wait to see the out come of this fertilizer.. Just learned about ProPeat a few weeks ago so I want to share it with you guys at the TLF.. I have put the 11-11-11 down at my shop 2,800sqft of Tall Fescue for a starter fert with my over seed there.. I have the 13-5-8, 7-4-14 for 2020 apps 17-0-4 I may use before Dec for a quick green up??

ProPeat Carbon90Plus fertilizer Google them


----------



## O_Poole

Available in 50SGN, 100SGN, 200SGN 240SGN and 400SGN for tall grass..


----------



## g-man

@O_Poole what made you pick this product over other carbon products like CarbonX or XGRN? What is the price per bag?


----------



## O_Poole

g-man said:


> @O_Poole what made you pick this product over other carbon products like CarbonX or XGRN? What is the price per bag?


@g-man It's around 25.00 a bag.. I get sick of the YouTube Hype Fert games and everyone drinking the same Cool-Aids!

Other carbon based fertilizers are made from coal, coke or biochar, it is heated to a couple thousand degrees to make carbon Its still good carbon, and its 100% carbon, but with extreme heat everything is dead.

Using Peat as carbon base, its about 50 to 60% Carbons, and with Propeat process, we only dry at about 180 to 200 degrees, so it does not kill all the microbes!! When you apply peat , you have instant microbial activity to help with transferring nutrients to plants!


----------



## thegrassfactor

O_Poole said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @O_Poole what made you pick this product over other carbon products like CarbonX or XGRN? What is the price per bag?
> 
> 
> 
> @g-man It's around 25.00 a bag.. I get sick of the YouTube Hype Fert games and everyone drinking the same Cool-Aids!
> 
> Other carbon based fertilizers are made from coal, coke or biochar, it is heated to a couple thousand degrees to make carbon Its still good carbon, and its 100% carbon, but with extreme heat everything is dead.
> 
> Using Peat as carbon base, its about 50 to 60% Carbons, and with Propeat process, we only dry at about 180 to 200 degrees, so it does not kill all the microbes!! When you apply peat , you have instant microbial activity to help with transferring nutrients to plants!
Click to expand...

👀👀

_what if the 650C char is co-composted with poultry manure and dried at 180-200F_


----------



## g-man

When I looked at their label, I don't see how the math works to 50% carbon. It will be interesting to see your results vs your previous fert.


----------



## thegrassfactor

g-man said:


> When I looked at their label, I don't see how the math works to 50% carbon. It will be interesting to see your results vs your previous fert.


Personally I love what they're doing. From a manufacturing perspective, we actually have almost a completely identical process. They use different active ingredients, but still neat to study and learn. I hope we can have a facility as awesome as theirs by year 3!! It's unbelievably impressive!!

From an agronomic perspective, we use char composted with poultry manure, they use peat. Different take, similar intentions, and manufactured basically the same through the material handling, agglomeration, drying, and packaging process.

I think they're a giant positive for the industry and wholly support their project and vision!!


----------



## O_Poole

g-man said:


> When I looked at their label, I don't see how the math works to 50% carbon. It will be interesting to see your results vs your previous fert.


@g-man I will post pictures after my over seeding is complete..


----------



## O_Poole

thegrassfactor said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at their label, I don't see how the math works to 50% carbon. It will be interesting to see your results vs your previous fert.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love what they're doing. From a manufacturing perspective, we actually have almost a completely identical process. They use different active ingredients, but still neat to study and learn. I hope we can have a facility as awesome as theirs by year 3!! It's unbelievably impressive!!
> 
> From an agronomic perspective, we use char composted with poultry manure, they use peat. Different take, similar intentions, and manufactured basically the same through the material handling, agglomeration, drying, and packaging process.
> 
> I think they're a giant positive for the industry and wholly support their project and vision!!
Click to expand...

@thegrassfactor I plan to go take a plant tour of ProPeat soon..


----------



## thegrassfactor

O_Poole said:


> @thegrassfactor I plan to go take a plant tour of ProPeat soon..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Green

I wonder if this will increase depletion of the Peat in nature, if it sells well, or other people come out with a similar product. Peat is a renewable resource, but there is only so much that can be removed at a time. Just wondering.


----------



## Miggity

g-man said:


> When I looked at their label, I don't see how the math works to 50% carbon. It will be interesting to see your results vs your previous fert.


I think they are saying that peat itself is 50-60% carbon, not that the end product is 50% carbon. Starts about 25 seconds into the YouTube video.

edit, just looked at their label, I see your point now. :?


----------



## Saints

thegrassfactor said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at their label, I don't see how the math works to 50% carbon. It will be interesting to see your results vs your previous fert.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love what they're doing. From a manufacturing perspective, we actually have almost a completely identical process. They use different active ingredients, but still neat to study and learn. I hope we can have a facility as awesome as theirs by year 3!! It's unbelievably impressive!!
> 
> From an agronomic perspective, we use char composted with poultry manure, they use peat. Different take, similar intentions, and manufactured basically the same through the material handling, agglomeration, drying, and packaging process.
> 
> I think they're a giant positive for the industry and wholly support their project and vision!!
Click to expand...

That's impressive hearing that from you and I appreciate your honest opinion on it. I've seen this stuff promoted on a Facebook group, but had never heard of it before that.


----------



## O_Poole

@g-man I have tried some of Matt's 8-1-8 XGRN?.. To me it's hard to see when spreading and it's such a small product my Permagreen didn't throw it out very far.. I ended up with tiger stripes for a few days but slowly even out and had a great dark color! @thegrassfactor What's the prill size of 8-1-8 I know the website says 90 or 240.. Available in multiple SGN sizes I would guess I had a 60 SGN it was like sand almost?


----------



## polofitted007

@O_Poole are they shipping this stuff? Nearest place for me to pick up would be in IL which is hours and hours away...


----------



## O_Poole

@polofitted007 Yes sir and working on setting up MORE Distributors for more local pick ups.. Have you called them?

Heather Galbraith
250 Pro Peat Drive
Sugar City ID 83448
(208)372-7328
www.propeat.com


----------



## daniel3507

Green said:


> I wonder if this will increase depletion of the Peat in nature, if it sells well, or other people come out with a similar product. Peat is a renewable resource, but there is only so much that can be removed at a time. Just wondering.


I don't think peat is considered renewable actually. It's one of the largest carbon sinks in the world and although more is being produced naturally, the rate at which it grows and replenishes is incredibly slow so I don't think its considered renewable.


----------



## Green

daniel3507 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this will increase depletion of the Peat in nature, if it sells well, or other people come out with a similar product. Peat is a renewable resource, but there is only so much that can be removed at a time. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think peat is considered renewable actually. It's one of the largest carbon sinks in the world and although more is being produced naturally, the rate at which it grows and replenishes is incredibly slow so I don't think its considered renewable.
Click to expand...

Yikes. I'm as guilty as the next person of using a bunch of bales over the years...but I try to only use it when needed. I just wonder if a fertilizer made of it would increase the amount removed from nature. Wonder how much they use to make it.


----------



## Thick n Dense

How is this different than spreading sawdust from a carbon perspective?
The fact its charred?

Wood has a higher carbon content.


----------



## Thick n Dense

How is this different than spreading sawdust from a carbon perspective?
The fact its charred?

Wood has a higher carbon content.


----------



## O_Poole

Update on the ProPeat I tried back on Oct 18th.. I applied ProPeat 11-11-11 as my starter fert when I did my over seeding of Tall Fescue I'm loving the Color I'm seeing for this time of year and the Colder nights.. Can't wait to hit it next with there 13-5-8 in a few weeks to end the year here in NC..


----------



## ArtOfWar626

WOW some great results you got!


----------



## MassHole

Any distributor in Massachusetts?

Is this considered organic?

Only the 7-4-14 has Humic?


----------



## O_Poole

MassHole said:


> Any distributor in Massachusetts?
> 
> Is this considered organic?
> 
> Only the 7-4-14 has Humic?


http://www.propeat.com/dealers.php


----------



## Gilley11

Where in NC are you purchasing this?


----------



## O_Poole

I ordered a pallet of 13-5-8.. I'm in Salisbury NC 28146 if you would like a few bags!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@O_Poole in one of the previous posts you said "we". Are you affiliated with the manufacturer of this product? Just curious if you are getting a percentage of the sales from this item. I'm a big fan of transparency when it comes to product sales on a site like this. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## O_Poole

@TN Hawkeye I'm just happy with my results from this product and spreading the word! I don't get paid to be happy with green lawn wish I did..

I buy all my fertilizers by the pallet load just because my place is so big.. Just offering to help a few local TLF members save on shipping if they want it.. Hopefully that answer you question? Thanks!

@TN Hawkeye you should give ProPeat a try tell us what you think..


----------



## O_Poole

@TN Hawkeye Where did I use the word "WE" ? Thanks man


----------



## Gilley11

"Using Peat as carbon base, its about 50 to 60% Carbons, and with Propeat process, we only dry at about 180 to 200 degrees, so it does not kill all the microbes!!"


----------



## O_Poole

@Gilley11 I see.. That's ProPeats e-mail to me I copied it and posted here.. That's not my words sorry about the confusion.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Gilley11 said:


> "Using Peat as carbon base, its about 50 to 60% Carbons, and with Propeat process, we only dry at about 180 to 200 degrees, so it does not kill all the microbes!!"


Thanks for the assist. I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste on a tablet.

@O_Poole understandable. I'm just a little cautious after the erosion wizard era. Looks like a solid product. And you definitely got great results. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bmitch05

@O_Poole @TN Hawkeye you should give ProPeat a try tell us what you think..

Who is US??..

Just teasing you here... couldn't let this one get away. Looks like you had some great color response from the above photo.


----------



## O_Poole

bmitch05 said:


> @O_Poole @TN Hawkeye you should give ProPeat a try tell us what you think..
> 
> Who is US??..
> 
> Just teasing you here... couldn't let this one get away. Looks like you had some great color response from the above photo.


@bmitch Great Color and still looking good today!


----------



## O_Poole

@bmitch05 Great color and it still looking good today! Very happy with the ProPeat fertilizer results!

It's also very easy to work with easy to see the prills and flows through the hopper great! Looking forward to 2020 and trying there 13-5-8!


----------



## Gilley11

Buyer beware, sounds like Olee Poole is a scammer. The ProPeat may be great products but do not buy anything from this guy, buy them elsewhere.


----------



## O_Poole

1-12-2020 Color is still good for January! And if these temps stay up I just may try 1/2lb of ProPeat's 13-5-8 or 17-0-4.. It's 70 degrees here today in NC crazy weather


----------



## Gilley11

O_Poole said:


> 1-12-2020 Color is still good for January! And if these temps stay up I just may try 1/2lb of ProPeat's 13-5-8 or 17-0-4.. It's 70 degrees here today in NC crazy weather


Why are you using this over all of the CarbonX products that you bought?


----------



## O_Poole

Gilley11 said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-12-2020 Color is still good for January! And if these temps stay up I just may try 1/2lb of ProPeat's 13-5-8 or 17-0-4.. It's 70 degrees here today in NC crazy weather
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you using this over all of the CarbonX products that you bought?
Click to expand...

Well First my Carbon X is NOT usable it's solid in the bag.. It's being picked up today and going back
The only other product I have is 8-1-8 and don't care for it because it's such a small prill I can barely see it when spreading.

Secondly and mainly I don't want to be like everybody else there are other Great products out there like ProPeat and EarthWorks Carbon based fertilizers!

@Gilley11 ProPeat has been 100% Professional to me and will be using their products this year and can't wait to share/show my results in 2020!


----------



## HungrySoutherner

@O_Poole so what is the difference in visibility between xgrn and PP? Are you saying a larger black prill is easier to see than a 90 size black prill? To be honest I feel like any black prill is hard to visualize when spreading, no different than spraying without blue dye.


----------



## O_Poole

@HungrySoutherner The Color of ProPeat is easier to see


----------



## O_Poole

Still looking good at the shop 2-15-2020



And tried some at home Dec 18-2019.. Just mowed for the 2nd time 2-23-20


----------



## bhutchinson87

Wow :shock: that's a lot of grass to maintain!

Looks great though, good job :thumbup:


----------



## O_Poole

bhutchinson87 said:


> Wow :shock: that's a lot of grass to maintain!
> 
> Looks great though, good job :thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

O_Poole said:


> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow :shock: that's a lot of grass to maintain!
> 
> Looks great though, good job :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
Click to expand...

I can't imagine how much fert you have to throw down on all that turf!


----------



## Naidu

@thegrassfactor It seems like Carbon X has competition on carbon content!!

Yard Mastery has 40 lbs bags where as on their website its 50 lbs rip off?


----------



## Matthew_73

Naidu said:


> @thegrassfactor It seems like Carbon X has competition on carbon content!!
> 
> Yard Mastery has 40 lbs bags where as on their website its 50 lbs rip off?


I think the pounds per k is less with CEC. less pounds compared


----------



## O_Poole

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow :shock: that's a lot of grass to maintain!
> 
> Looks great though, good job :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine how much fert you have to throw down on all that turf!
Click to expand...

@Scagfreedom48z+ I buy everything in pallets to help the price still hurts


----------



## O_Poole

Naidu said:


> @thegrassfactor It seems like Carbon X has competition on carbon content!!
> 
> Yard Mastery has 40 lbs bags where as on their website its 50 lbs rip off?


@Naidu All my bags are 50lbs.. Those 40lb bags are just for online sales due to shipping cost.. The Carbon X DIY has dropped to a 45lb bag I believe..


----------



## O_Poole

ProPeat 17-0-4 greens grade and SLS micro booster app.. Color is great!!


----------



## turfnsurf

WOW!!!

Awesome lawn @O_Poole ! You should be _very_ proud!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naidu

@O_Poole Is the lawn irrigated?Looks awesome!!


----------



## O_Poole

@turfnsurf Thanks man! I have learned a lot

@Naidu Just around the house 12 zones thanks!


----------



## turfnsurf

O_Poole said:


> @turfnsurf Thanks man! I have learned a lot
> 
> @Naidu Just around the house 12 zones thanks!


I wonder what your neighbors across the street think. #showoff

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ladycage

That color is amazing!!! Wow thats a top notch lawn.


----------



## O_Poole

@ladycage thanks! I have a ton of pictures on my IG if want to check them out!


----------



## ladycage

I'd love to see them. How many times do you mow to get a pattern like that? Do you maintain lawns for a living? I'm not trying to be nosey just wondering how you can get a lawn to look so good. That's not normal homeowner grade lawn maintenance. You must be a pro professional lawn keeper, LOL. :thumbup:



O_Poole said:


> @ladycage thanks! I have a ton of pictures on my IG if want to check them out!


----------



## Ware

@ladycage

https://www.instagram.com/oleepoole/


----------



## O_Poole

@ladycage I'm not normal lol.. But I'm a DIY homeowner and Diesel mechanic by day!

Thanks @Ware


----------



## BigBoyBev

O_Poole said:


> ProPeat 17-0-4 greens grade and SLS micro booster app.. Color is great!!


Man! Simply gorgeous! But please share, what is your application schedule? I know you used the 11-11-11 for starter but what was the schedule for everything else you used? Also, I don't have an acre lot here in Northern Va, so what is the application rate for smaller lawns? I'm definitely going to add this to my Jonathan Green regimen this coming fall and spring.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

I notice that ProPeat uses MOP as their K source while Carbon Earth uses SOP. Thoughts on one vs. the other?


----------



## uts

Ohio Lawn said:


> I notice that ProPeat uses MOP as their K source while Carbon Earth uses SOP. Thoughts on one vs. the other?


I cant speak to the effectiveness of the potassium in each products but there are some key differences between the two.

Chloride makes up a significant component of MOP. While this is preferable for some crops, it can be damaging to others that are sensitive to chlorides, such as some fruits, vegetables, and nuts. Many chloride-sensitive crops fall into the high-value category, so optimizing quality and yield are especially critical.

Additionally, if MOP is added to soils already rich in chlorides, toxicity can occur. When working with chloride-sensitive crops or chloride-rich soils, SOP provides an optimal solution, as it is substantially lower in chlorides.

ADDED SULFUR
In addition to potassium, potassium sulfate also provides plant-available sulfur. Sulfur deficiencies have become increasingly common in recent years, making products that include the secondary nutrient increasingly desirable.

LOWER SALINITY
Potassium sulfate has a lower salt index than most potash fertilizers, making it the preferred choice when soil salinity is a concern.

ORGANIC CERTIFICATION
Unlike MOP, SOP can be certified by the Organic Materials Review Institute (OMRI) for use in organic agriculture. However, it's important to note that this is only true of SOP that was not produced synthetically.


----------



## O_Poole

Ohio Lawn said:


> I notice that ProPeat uses MOP as their K source while Carbon Earth uses SOP. Thoughts on one vs. the other?


They use SOP in the 7-4-14.. All the others are MOP.. I have used the 11-11-11 as a starter fertilizer with no problems and the 17-0-4 and no issues with the 4% of MOP I feel like some MOP is better than no potash at all..


----------



## O_Poole

uts said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that ProPeat uses MOP as their K source while Carbon Earth uses SOP. Thoughts on one vs. the other?
> 
> 
> 
> I cant speak to the effectiveness of the potassium in each products but there are some key differences between the two.
> 
> Chloride makes up a significant component of MOP. While this is preferable for some crops, it can be damaging to others that are sensitive to chlorides, such as some fruits, vegetables, and nuts. Many chloride-sensitive crops fall into the high-value category, so optimizing quality and yield are especially critical.
> 
> Additionally, if MOP is added to soils already rich in chlorides, toxicity can occur. When working with chloride-sensitive crops or chloride-rich soils, SOP provides an optimal solution, as it is substantially lower in chlorides.
> 
> ADDED SULFUR
> In addition to potassium, potassium sulfate also provides plant-available sulfur. Sulfur deficiencies have become increasingly common in recent years, making products that include the secondary nutrient increasingly desirable.
> 
> LOWER SALINITY
> Potassium sulfate has a lower salt index than most potash fertilizers, making it the preferred choice when soil salinity is a concern.
> 
> ORGANIC CERTIFICATION
> Unlike MOP, SOP can be certified by the Organic Materials Review Institute (OMRI) for use in organic agriculture. However, it's important to note that this is only true of SOP that was not produced synthetically.
Click to expand...

After reading that I feel that soil test are more important! You need to know your soil and what it needs

I know ProPeat gets a lot of hate over the MOP.. But would more guys buy it based on the K source if all of their products had SOP even at 4%? SOP is higher priced material..


----------



## uts

For 4% I do not think it makes a huge difference. I would rather buy a 50lb bag of SOP for $30 or so and add that as needed. You need 0.5lbs of K for 1lb of N just for maintainence.

But when putting down something like x-x- 14 for example I would start to care more.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

I can only speak for myself and I'm a rookie, but for my size lawn I'll happily pay more for SOP. But I don't know a ton and may be thinking to much into things.


----------



## O_Poole

Ohio Lawn said:


> I can only speak for myself and I'm a rookie, but for my size lawn I'll happily pay more for SOP. But I don't know a ton and may be thinking to much into things.


It's easy to over think it..

When I need K I just buy bags of 0-0-50 SOP thanks


----------



## uts

Ohio Lawn said:


> I can only speak for myself and I'm a rookie, but for my size lawn I'll happily pay more for SOP. But I don't know a ton and may be thinking to much into things.


It's easy to overthink sometimes and also get caught in what everyone else is doing/being offered.

When you are talking about 4% of K in a bag such as Cx, I dont think it really matters. Most people I see around me are deficient in K and that K isnt even sufficient for maintainence. That said a year back I got a 12-0-25 as a slow release for very late spring and summer apps and for that I really cared what kind of K, I was buying.

I say this regardless of size because wether you have a 2k lawn or a 20k lawn, the amount of N:K ratio remains the same, so still doesn't even provide maintainence. Because I have a larger lawn, i sometimes have to stop and think the most cost effective way and that has led to to simpler products being used more often like SOP, urea, etc. If I can find them as a lower SGN product from a reputable company I would.pay extra for that because they usually have additional stuff or better solubility than what you would get at a farm grade urea or SOP etc.


----------



## O_Poole

uts said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only speak for myself and I'm a rookie, but for my size lawn I'll happily pay more for SOP. But I don't know a ton and may be thinking to much into things.
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to overthink sometimes and also get caught in what everyone else is doing/being offered.
> 
> When you are talking about 4% of K in a bag such as Cx, I dont think it really matters. Most people I see around me are deficient in K and that K isnt even sufficient for maintainence. That said a year back I got a 12-0-25 as a slow release for very late spring and summer apps and for that I really cared what kind of K, I was buying.
> 
> I say this regardless of size because wether you have a 2k lawn or a 20k lawn, the amount of N:K ratio remains the same, so still doesn't even provide maintainence. Because I have a larger lawn, i sometimes have to stop and think the most cost effective way and that has led to to simpler products being used more often like SOP, urea, etc. If I can find them as a lower SGN product from a reputable company I would.pay extra for that because they usually have additional stuff or better solubility than what you would get at a farm grade urea or SOP etc.
Click to expand...

How much K is needed a year on 1,000sqft to maintain? I'm sure CECs and soil types varies Thanks


----------



## O_Poole

BTW @uts how did you add your lawn journal drop in the left corner?


----------



## uts

O_Poole said:


> How much K is needed a year on 1,000sqft to maintain? I'm sure CECs and soil types varies Thanks


You need a 0.5lb of K for every 1lb of N. The amount of N will depend majorly on the grass type and the amount you bag, majorly that I know off. There are some other factors but those are either small or not applicable to a home lawn generally.

Soil profiles and CEC will influence the amount you can put down in one go and the soil holding on to them. Not the total amount required in a season.


----------



## O_Poole

uts said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much K is needed a year on 1,000sqft to maintain? I'm sure CECs and soil types varies Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You need a 0.5lb of K for every 1lb of N. The amount of N will depend majorly on the grass type and the amount you bag, majorly that I know off. There are some other factors but those are either small or not applicable to a home lawn generally.
> 
> Soil profiles and CEC will influence the amount you can put down in one go and the soil holding on to them. Not the total amount required in a season.
Click to expand...

Good to Know thanks! I never bag always return the N that i can by my clipping.. Does the .5lb of K need to be applied with the N? Or just in the a window before or after N? I try to add 0-0-50 in each year.. along with some type of chicken poop


----------



## uts

I now try to add some every month or so. When you are going for a blitz I just drop the required amount early fall in one go since the window is small and late K application can potentially lead to snow mold.


----------



## O_Poole

@BigBoyBev I used the 11-11-11 as a starter back in Oct 2019, Used the 13-5-8 in Dec had the greenest yard on the block.. Just a few months ago ran the 17-0-4 with SLS micro boost..


----------



## uts

I just checked that there is a dealer now in CT, which is great. The bad news is that their online store says $40 per bag for local pickup... not as attractive as I was hoping considering carbon earth products at dealers are at $25... I love your results though.


----------



## O_Poole

@uts is that for a 50lb bag? Twist his arm


----------



## BigBoyBev

O_Poole said:


> @BigBoyBev I used the 11-11-11 as a starter back in Oct 2019, Used the 13-5-8 in Dec had the greenest yard on the block.. Just a few months ago ran the 17-0-4 with SLS micro boost..


Thanks for that info! I'm from NC but I live in Northern VA and my main problem now is the drought we seem to be experiencing. I don't get enough water down to keep the grass from browning and going dormant. I put down my regular Green-Up fert just before we had a small rainfall and when we did get a blast of rain for a few minutes on a couple of days, it still didn't make my lawn green back up. I'm giving the ProPeat a go this fall. 
Anything else you can share would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## creediddy2021

O_Poole...what is your take on the 7-4-14. I am ready to pull the trigger on the 7-0-20 YM, but saw how ProPeat is giving you great results.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Can I ask a dumb question? What if I use my normal fert for the NPK but then top dress with thin coat of peat moss right after with my compost spreader? Would that produce the same effect as ProPeat?


----------

